# A Canon 44.7MP DSLR at the End of August? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 25, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/a-canon-44-7mp-dslr-at-the-end-of-august-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/a-canon-44-7mp-dslr-at-the-end-of-august-cr1/">Tweet</a></div>
<b>A New 4K DSLR?</b>

PB has posted that a new Canon DSLR will be announced at the end of August. It will be 44.7mp and be capable of 4K video recording.</p>
<p><strong>Also from Photography Bay

</strong><em>“Additionally, the camera will have a dedicated port for attaching an electronic viewfinder. While the source wasn’t exactly clear on this point, it seems that this may be some type of proprietary connection for attaching a viewfinder or monitor that is not an HDMI or SDI output.”</em><strong>

</strong></p>
<p><strong>CR’s Take

</strong>I don’t see this being true. Everything we’ve been told from known sources is that Canon is done officially announcing DSLR’s in 2013. However, there is always a possibility of a development announcement. I also don’t think they can sell a DSLR for more money than the EOS-1D C and that any large megapixel announcement will not be a Cinema EOS product. They can sell a lot of $6000-$7000 cameras to enthusiasts, $10,000+ is harder to do.</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://www.photographybay.com/2013/07/24/canon-44-7mp-dslr-due-at-end-of-august/" target="_blank">PB</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 25, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> They can sell a lot of $6000-$7000 cameras to enthusiasts, $10,000+ is harder to do.



Don't professionals use cameras any more, or are professional photographers now so poorly paid that the really nice gear is for the rich hobbyist? ???


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 25, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > They can sell a lot of $6000-$7000 cameras to enthusiasts, $10,000+ is harder to do.
> ...



The photography agencies will buy that stuff, but I really think enthusiasts is where they're making the money on the expensive bodies and big lenses. I can't believe how many $10,000 lenses I see out there.....


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 25, 2013)

I tend to agree, don't see quite so many $10'000 images though!


----------



## bertrandG (Jul 25, 2013)

8K resolution would just fit in the 44.7MP:
Taking into account the 3:2 aspect ratio, it would make a camera of 8192x5460 pixels, allowing
- 2x2 pixel binning for 4K recording
- 4x4 pixel binning for fullHD recording
- full pixel use for 8K imaging

44.7MP sounds too great to be true!


----------



## garyknrd (Jul 25, 2013)

What I am seeing here is baby boomers are heading into retirement and buying this gear like crazy. I never would of thought it. 10,000 is way less than a 30,000 harley?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 25, 2013)

bertrandG said:


> 44.7MP sounds too great to be true!



Plus it's more than Nikon's 36, so all those people whining about resolution can stop buying a d800 and start saving for a 1d ... now we only need to see the dynamic range , I wonder if Canon's new baby will have raw recording like non-1d bodies with Magic Lantern.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 25, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> bertrandG said:
> 
> 
> > 44.7MP sounds too great to be true!
> ...



I lol at DRones who forget that 21MP still makes Jumbo sized prints.


----------



## RGF (Jul 25, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > bertrandG said:
> ...



At the end of the day, how much more resolution can you get out of a camera? I doubt double - lens are not THAT great, technique needs to be improved, you will need to work at low(er) ISO, ... Low to mid 30's may be the sweet spot of high MP camera, 45 MP is most likely overkill.

Would you rather have a $6,000 34 MP camera or a $10,000 45 MP camera?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 25, 2013)

RGF said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



You can get most resolution if you move to a larger format. :-X


----------



## David Hull (Jul 25, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



I would guess that you would be in a better position than most to know where this stuff is going. I think that enthusiasts have always been a huge part of the market along with soccer moms (and dads) on the lower end.


----------



## xps (Jul 25, 2013)

+1 on Canon Rumors comment.....
Highly overpriced....

The second question should be: Which lens is able to meet this resolution and highlight the theoretical image quality?


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 25, 2013)

You are all wrong.... This will be the 7DII..... and all for less than $1800.00 


Seriously though.... All the DSLR's were clustered around 10Megapixels for about 4 years... then we had them clustered around 20Megapixels for about 4 years..... it is conceivable that for the next several years we will be seing them all clustered around 40Megapixels.....

My personal belief is that the 6D2, the 5D4, and the 1DX2 will all be "big megapixel" cameras.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 25, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I lol at DRones who forget that 21MP still makes Jumbo sized prints.



What high res is good for has been gone into in quite detail, it's not only for large print sizes - feel free to read up on that, denying every use for more than 20mp doesn't qualify as "informed" in my book.

As for DRooling DRotographers who want DResperately want more DR: blown highlights are blown highlights at (nearly) at every print or screen size, so I hope Canon won't sacrifice advancements in one area for the other.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 25, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I lol at DRones who forget that 21MP still makes Jumbo sized prints.
> ...



I usually don't dabble in reading about DR test charts and viewing blownup 35mm 40x60"s with a loupe. Sorry if I don't fit into that version of "Informed". I didn't mean offend you with my comment, It wasn't directed at you.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 25, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> You are all wrong.... This will be the 7DII..... and all for less than $1800.00
> ...



Why not? And with a FF sensor based on the beloved 7 D 18 MPix sensor:
1.6 x 1.6 x 18 = 46


----------



## justsomedude (Jul 25, 2013)

Interesting.

Would be a big coup for PhotographyBay on the rumor front if it pans out to be true.


----------



## Diko (Jul 25, 2013)

bertrandG said:


> 8K resolution would just fit in the 44.7MP:
> Taking into account the 3:2 aspect ratio, it would make a camera of 8192x5460 pixels, allowing
> - 2x2 pixel binning for 4K recording
> - 4x4 pixel binning for fullHD recording
> ...



IMHO the 44 MP will be a 22MP = because of the new focusing system. Remember 2 pixels instead of one?

Now that monster 75 MP - it most probably will be a 44 MP for real. Having that amazing focusing system.... now we are talking. I am looking forward for the ISO improvements though.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 25, 2013)

Lots of patience required for all these goodies to trickle down to my price range :'(


----------



## Cannon Man (Jul 25, 2013)

I would be perfectly happy if it would be around 30MP. I just want the best possible image quality in a 1D body.


----------



## pierlux (Jul 25, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> I don’t see this being true.



Neither do I.



RLPhoto said:


> I lol at DRones who forget that 21MP still makes Jumbo sized prints.



LOL! Ramon, I'm really appreciating your humor, lately!


----------



## gferdinandsen (Jul 25, 2013)

The photography agencies will buy that stuff, but I really think enthusiasts is where they're making the money on the expensive bodies and big lenses. I can't believe how many $10,000 lenses I see out there.....
[/quote]

+1

I remember just ten years ago seeing a fellow photographer with a red ring on his lens usually meant he was a pro or a serious hobbyist. Today you see L series lenses on half the bodies (and almost 100% of FF cameras) and someone with a big white lens very frequently


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 26, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I usually don't dabble in reading about DR test charts and viewing blownup 35mm 40x60"s with a loupe. Sorry if I don't fit into that version of "Informed". I didn't mean offend you with my comment, It wasn't directed at you.



I'm sorry myself, my post was more aggressive than intended :-\ ... all I wanted to say that "you don't need more than [insert mp number here] resolution" or "you don't need more than [insert dr value here]" are very subjective and there are good and valid applications for more dr and more resolution (macro / cropping from the same source / aspect ratio change!).

The "return of invest" of higher specs is falling, 12->18 mp was more important than 16->24 mp, same with dr, but imho we're not at the stage where people wishing for better specs don't make sense can be called out of their minds right away...


----------



## wayno (Jul 26, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > They can sell a lot of $6000-$7000 cameras to enthusiasts, $10,000+ is harder to do.
> ...



I think there's a lot more truth to that statement than most would think.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 26, 2013)

gferdinandsen said:


> I remember just ten years ago seeing a fellow photographer with a red ring on his lens usually meant he was a pro or a serious hobbyist. Today you see L series lenses on half the bodies (and almost 100% of FF cameras) and someone with a big white lens very frequently



So whats changed?

Is it that digital photography has made it easier and less expensive to enjoy photography?

Is it that it is now easier to share your results (flickr via iphone for example, rather than carrying round a printed portfolio) and show everybody what a clever and talented person you are?

10 years ago I worked in what was probably Glasgows busiest specialist camera shop, the 300D was all the rage but even then, even serious enthusiasts were buying bridge cameras like the Minolta Dimage 7, or Nikon 5800, selling anything better than a D70 or 300D was quite a notable day.

From what I can see from the current market bodies have generally became less expensive, much less expensive at the low end, but lens prices have remained pretty static (in line with inflation) so is it when folk graduate from a rebel they want the better lenses?

When I worked in camera retail, every picture a customer showed me was 'brilliant' 'that could be an athena poster', if they had anything better than a rebel I would refer to 'professionals like yourself'...

It taught me that photographers are nothing if not vain. In actual fact the professionals went to Calumet and most of the crap customers showed me was truely dire. But I got good sales.


----------



## bertrandG (Jul 26, 2013)

Diko said:


> bertrandG said:
> 
> 
> > 8K resolution would just fit in the 44.7MP:
> ...



The Dual Pixel CMOS AF splits every single pixel into two photodiodes, so it looks to me it is a 44.7MP with 44.7x2x3 million photodiodes (x2 for dual pixel, x3 for 3 colors).

Looking at the 70D sensor of 20.2MP and taking into account the 1.6x crop factor, Canon could reach 51.7MP with the same tech as for the 70D.

So 44.7MP with Dual Pixel tech shall not be too complex to bring to the market in terms of sensor technology. This year for the C series and maybe next year for the rest of the line.


----------



## skfla (Jul 27, 2013)

Etienne said:


> Lots of patience required for all these goodies to trickle down to my price range :'(



+1


----------

